
My Thoughts On "Startup Depression" - terpua
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/09/my-thoughts-on.html
======
lionheart
Twitter is of no economic use?

Tell that to the hundreds of marketers I know who use Twitter to keep in touch
with their customers in addition to email and make significant money from it.

Just because he doesn't like social networks doesn't mean that they aren't
useful. They increase the ease of communication and the ease of networking,
which are both very important economically.

